# Western Europe is Fucked



## GHook93 (Sep 4, 2015)

Western Europe went through facism and communism and turned to liberal socialism. They desired a shared burden society and it worked for a while. However a shared burden becomes expensive and as this burden increased Europeans stopped having children out of necessity. 

But that wasn't the worse of it. Then came the invasion, the Islamic invasion.   These people come to Europe with their hands out and no desire to pitch in, while they take advantage of the welfare state, they produce 4-8 children per family and provide little back to the host country in return. The native population must foot the big. Native populations are shrinking across Europe and the Islamic population is booming. It is booming via legal and illegal immigration, but also via unhealthy birthrates. 

By 2030 there is a great chance that: Austria, Belgium, Germany, Bulgaria, Netherlands, Switzerland, Sweden, Denmark and and the UK will have a Muslim population over 20%. Russia already has it and France is certain to have it.

At 20% they will be an unstoppable voting block. They will be pandered to and will continue to to demand more. The Islamic world will continue to produce millions of poor people and ship them off to Europe.

By 2050, these same countries will be pushing the 40% mark, with France and Russia possibly having an Islamic majority. What happens if they vote in a commander and chief of their armed forces, hope and change will come to the world. By that time I will be in my 70s and I will look back thinking why didn't they do anything back then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 4, 2015)

The world, it is a-changin'.

Those who are so thrilled about that aren't fully considering what that will mean.
.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 4, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> By 2030 there is a great chance that: Austria, Belgium, Germany, Bulgaria, Netherlands, Switzerland, Sweden, Denmark and and the UK will have a Muslim population over 20%. Russia already has it and France is certain to have it.



Bullshit.  You are going to need to back these claims up.  And good luck proving Russia is 20% Muslim.  More like 10%.



GHook93 said:


> By 2050, these same countries will be pushing the 40% mark, with France and Russia possibly having an Islamic majority.



More bullshit.

"Muslim" is the new "Jew" boogeyman.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 4, 2015)

Muslim populations by country: how big will each Muslim population be by 2030?



> In Europe, the Muslim share of the population is expected to grow by nearly one-third over the next 20 years, rising from 6% of the region's inhabitants in 2010 to 8% in 2030


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 4, 2015)

It's that old "reap what you sow" idiom coming to life.

The western nations decided to invade and destabilize much of the middle east.

And now the human results of their misguided folly are flooding their borders demanding refuge.   ......


----------



## g5000 (Sep 4, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> These people come to Europe with their hands out and no desire to pitch in, while they take advantage of the welfare state



Those damned leeching Muslims, gays, black, and Mexicans.  Why, oh why, won't they tote GOP?

BWA-HA-HA-HA!


----------



## g5000 (Sep 4, 2015)

Those damned Muslims.  If they aren't blowing shit up, they are sucking on the government tit. Sometimes simultaneously!


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 4, 2015)

The biggest problem that I see in Central Europe is the rise of far-right populist/nationalist political parties, many of which are openly neo-facist, along with continued pressure from NATO and the EU on one side and Putin on the other.

It's funny that one thing all those parties have in common is that they fear-monger over Muslim boogeymen as much as you do.


----------



## NLT (Sep 4, 2015)

g5000 said:


> Muslim populations by country: how big will each Muslim population be by 2030?
> 
> 
> 
> > In Europe, the Muslim share of the population is expected to grow by nearly one-third over the next 20 years, rising from 6% of the region's inhabitants in 2010 to 8% in 2030


Are your stats taking into account the current invasion going on


----------



## g5000 (Sep 4, 2015)

NLT said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Muslim populations by country: how big will each Muslim population be by 2030?
> ...


Invasion?  What a nice term to use for refugees.  Careful, your mask is slipping.


----------



## NLT (Sep 4, 2015)

g5000 said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


You think all of those invading are refugees?


----------



## g5000 (Sep 4, 2015)

I get it now.  You can just make up shit about how many scawwy Muslims are coming, and claim it is a real number "because invasion".

Ipse dixit becomes "fact" if you repeat it enough, amiright?


----------



## NLT (Sep 4, 2015)

Why do they all want to go to Germany, instead of Hungary or Greece,or Turkey? Who has the most government benefits?


----------



## g5000 (Sep 4, 2015)

BOOGA!  BOOGA!  BOOGA!  THE DARKIES ARE INVADING!


----------



## daws101 (Sep 4, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> It's that old "reap what you sow" idiom coming to life.
> 
> The western nations decided to invade and destabilize much of the middle east.
> 
> And now the human results of their folly are flooding their borders demanding refuge.   ......


Non stop war no matter what the reason will do that


----------



## daws101 (Sep 4, 2015)

NLT said:


> Why do they all want to go to Germany, instead of Hungary or Greece,or Turkey? Who has the most government benefits?


 Wow captain obvious!


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 4, 2015)

NLT said:


> Why do they all want to go to Germany, instead of Hungary or Greece,or Turkey? Who has the most government benefits?



They are trying to get into Hungary, but Orban isn't letting them in.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 4, 2015)

Fear mongering over muslim boogeymen



This is the most idiotic thing anyone with access to tv or the internet, can say.

To miss the honor killings, the bombings, the beheadings and to forget 9/11 is just complete and utter idiocy.


I feel sorry for people that are so easily led, it must be difficult deciding what you have for breakfast.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 4, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> Fear mongering over muslim boogeymen
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Example #2 of US right-wingers sounding like Central European neo-facists.

If you learned Hungarian, you could write copy for Jobbik.


----------



## nuhuh (Sep 4, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> Western Europe went through facism and communism and turned to liberal socialism. They desired a shared burden society and it worked for a while. However a shared burden becomes expensive and as this burden increased Europeans stopped having children out of necessity.
> 
> But that wasn't the worse of it. Then came the invasion, the Islamic invasion.   These people come to Europe with their hands out and no desire to pitch in, while they take advantage of the welfare state, they produce 4-8 children per family and provide little back to the host country in return. The native population must foot the big. Native populations are shrinking across Europe and the Islamic population is booming. It is booming via legal and illegal immigration, but also via unhealthy birthrates.
> 
> ...



So what? By 2040, just 24 years from now the United States will no longer be a White majority. The times they are a changing.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 4, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> Fear mongering over muslim boogeymen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who do you think those muslim extremists are killing?

Other muslims.  The ones who are trying to escape the massacre.  And you assholes want to feed these refugees right back into the blade saw.  All because they are the wrong color and creed.

Nice.  Very nice.


----------



## GHook93 (Sep 4, 2015)

nuhuh said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Western Europe went through facism and communism and turned to liberal socialism. They desired a shared burden society and it worked for a while. However a shared burden becomes expensive and as this burden increased Europeans stopped having children out of necessity.
> ...


There is a huge difference between the Latino influx of America and the Islamization of Europe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g5000 (Sep 4, 2015)

Those German Jews Syrian Mooslims don't speak English.  They have diseases.  They come from a country that hates us. They will spread their Jew Muslim religion around.

Send them back to Hitler Assad!

Same bullshit, different decade.  It is positively mind boggling how retro you assholes are in your thinking in every way.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 4, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Fear mongering over muslim boogeymen
> ...


Ignoring the facts, like a boss.


A leftist leader could tell you to lay down on a guillotine to get a better look at the inside of a basket and you wouldn't think twice, let alone once, about doing it.


----------



## nuhuh (Sep 4, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> nuhuh said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



I guess I must be watching the wrong channels on my TV. It sure looks like fanatic bigotry to me.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 4, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> Ignoring the facts, like a boss.



You tards haven't presented fact one.  Just fear, and a pair of pants with a full load.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 4, 2015)

g5000 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Fear mongering over muslim boogeymen
> ...


false assumption
followed by another
then a baseless accusation

well done, you hit all the leftist counter points when you have no facts to back up what you are saying.


How many people on 9/11 were muslims?
How many of the christians that had their heads sawed off muslims?


----------



## g5000 (Sep 4, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...




The vast, vast majority of the dead are muslims.  THAT is a fact.

God, you pants shitters ate up the terrorist propaganda executions EXACTLY the way they wanted you to.  The Muslim boogeyman looms large in your puny brains, so that you fear ALL Muslims and keep them penned in for the extremists to mow down in mass numbers.  It is you pants shitters who are working for the terrorists.

"There's ten of them under my bed!"


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 4, 2015)

"Western Europe is Fucked"

Ignorant nonsense. 

The only concern for Western Europe is the response of neo fascists and others on the reactionary right to immigration, where their unwarranted fear and hate combined with their ignorance and stupidity could manifest in violence.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 4, 2015)

If Europe wants to save itself, it will have to start loading up those trains the refugees are trying so hard to get on, and send them back to where they came from.  If they won't go, get out the machine guns until they go.  Europe and America cannot be expected to basically depopulate the middle east and Africa,

Or, just let Americans go over to Syria, guns absolutely blazing, take over the country, bomb the terrorists out of existence, give them small pox, shoot on sight with no Geneva Convention and have Americans move there to get away from the Syrians now infecting the United States.   How long will it be before the Syrians want to go back?


----------



## g5000 (Sep 4, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> If Europe wants to save itself, it will have to start loading up those trains the refugees are trying so hard to get on, and send them back to where they came from.



Yeah.  Those Jewish Muslim refugees will be better off back in Germany Syria.


Same bullshit, different decade.


----------



## Freewill (Sep 4, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> It's that old "reap what you sow" idiom coming to life.
> 
> The western nations decided to invade and destabilize much of the middle east.
> 
> And now the human results of their misguided folly are flooding their borders demanding refuge.   ......



Obama's legacy. That and a nuclear Iran.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 4, 2015)

Freewill said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > It's that old "reap what you sow" idiom coming to life.
> ...





Muslim refugees in Western Europe are Obama's fault?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 4, 2015)

NLT said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Muslim populations by country: how big will each Muslim population be by 2030?
> ...



Invasion?  Those people are desperate.  At what lengths would you go to keep your family from being slaughtered?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 4, 2015)

NLT said:


> You think all of those invading are refugees?



What else are they?


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 4, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Oh please.   The whole of Isis is no more than 40,000.   11 million people world wide have been displaced .   They don't want to do anything.  They want to be spoon fed.  Sure, they'll go and fight Europeans, they'll make Europeans give them stuff.  They'll come here and demand the "rights".  They will come here and demand "rights".  What they won't do is fight for their homes.


----------



## Preacher (Sep 4, 2015)

g5000 said:


> Muslim populations by country: how big will each Muslim population be by 2030?
> 
> 
> 
> > In Europe, the Muslim share of the population is expected to grow by nearly one-third over the next 20 years, rising from 6% of the region's inhabitants in 2010 to 8% in 2030


Its Europe not the ME ANY non European racial numbers should be 0%!


----------



## daws101 (Sep 4, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...


That's the captain Morgan talking.


----------



## Freewill (Sep 4, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> Western Europe went through facism and communism and turned to liberal socialism. They desired a shared burden society and it worked for a while. However a shared burden becomes expensive and as this burden increased Europeans stopped having children out of necessity.
> 
> But that wasn't the worse of it. Then came the invasion, the Islamic invasion.   These people come to Europe with their hands out and no desire to pitch in, while they take advantage of the welfare state, they produce 4-8 children per family and provide little back to the host country in return. The native population must foot the big. Native populations are shrinking across Europe and the Islamic population is booming. It is booming via legal and illegal immigration, but also via unhealthy birthrates.
> 
> ...



Do you think the same is in store for America?


----------



## daws101 (Sep 4, 2015)

Freewill said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Western Europe went through facism and communism and turned to liberal socialism. They desired a shared burden society and it worked for a while. However a shared burden becomes expensive and as this burden increased Europeans stopped having children out of necessity.
> ...


Only if we went to war with all of Latin America.


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 4, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




In case you haven't figured it out yet, *everything* is Obama's fault...including their toe fungus.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 4, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



Where are you getting this from?  Have you seen the photographs in the various news articles of these people?  They aren't poor vagrants.  The vast majority of these people are well groomed, wearing designer clothes, and relatively clean people.  These are middle class people like you and me who have had to walk away from their homes and their jobs with as much as they are able to carry with them in order to stay alive because they're in a war zone now.

And as far as fighting for their homes, what do you suggest they use, slingshots??  These countries aren't like the U.S. where they can just walk down the street to the gun store and buy an AK-47.  They don't have access to firearms like we do and they're being attacked by people getting machines guns through the black market. 

Your views are based on nothing more than your own bigotry.  You truly are a fucking ignoramus and I bet you sit in church every Sunday believing you're some kind of good Christian.


----------



## GHook93 (Sep 5, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


All you bleeding heart libs. Yes many are refugees today, but they don't remain grateful. In Europe they don't assimilate. They create Muslim ghettos that are no go zones for Native Europeans. There are places in Sweden where cops won't got because they get pelted with rocks. They will start demanding sharia law and unreasonable accommodations. They will start demanding the native population contort  to their religious practice (a French woman was just assault for wearing a 2 piece bathing suit at the beach). Antisemitism rises to 1930s levels. However worst of all they over utilize the generous welfare state to the point they are breaking it. They riot when their smallest demands are met.

Keep this up and they will be an important voting block that will force pandering politicians to keep the flood gates open. Keep it up and you will have Muslim majority in these Western European states. 

They are poor crying so called victims today, but later they become ungratfj


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GHook93 (Sep 5, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Oh go cry me a river? The simple minded people like you can fall for these photos and human interest stories. Like the asshole that tossed his wife, baby and himself onto train tracks on Austria, because all his Muslim demands were being met. I guarantee he will be one of the assholes calling European I tolerate for. It bending to Shari law.

This is funny this is exactly how Muslim clerics say they will finish the Caliphate in Europe that was stopped by the Franks centuries ago!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fanger (Sep 5, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...


*It was initially thought that the attack in northern France had been motivated by religion, but police stated it was clear from all the given statements that religion had had nothing to do with it.*
‘Get dressed, it's not summer!’: Assault on sunbathing woman sparks pro-bikini protest in France
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...had-nothing-to-do-with-religion-10421569.html


----------



## GHook93 (Sep 5, 2015)

fanger said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


That is usually what is reported when PCness kicks in. It would be a much bigger story of the roles were reversed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fanger (Sep 5, 2015)

you dont like The truth?
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daws101 (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## GHook93 (Sep 5, 2015)

fanger said:


> you dont like The truth?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I don't believe the cover up story, you of all people should respect that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GHook93 (Sep 5, 2015)

daws101 said:


>



Nope that isn't accurate. The invasion is passive. They are coming like an invading Mongol horde hellbent on killing everyone. Rather they are coming in a passive way. They use the lax immigration policies and liberal sense of morality against the west. They use our freedom against us.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daws101 (Sep 5, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


your answer makes it all the more accurate.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 6, 2015)

This is really irresponsible of the European leaders to allow these people in.
The countries involved are setting their people up for severe trouble down the road.
Muslims will not assimilate, and instead will get violent if the host countries do not bend over for their demands.
Native Europeans will be in grave danger going forward.

Europeans should immediately demand that these so-called refugees be relocated to countries like Saudi Arabia.

European leaders going along with this should be denounced.


----------



## fanger (Sep 6, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> This is really irresponsible of the European leaders to allow these people in.
> The countries involved are setting their people up for severe trouble down the road.
> Muslims will not assimilate, and instead will get violent if the host countries do not bend over for their demands.
> Native Europeans will be in grave danger going forward.
> ...



You are right of course, Look what happened when Palestine took in Jewish immigrants, they failed to assimilate and took over


----------



## GHook93 (Sep 6, 2015)

fanger said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > This is really irresponsible of the European leaders to allow these people in.
> ...


Bad red herring, but it was the other way around the Jews were flooded with Arab illegal immigrants during the British White Paper period!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

